# 95 4X4 HB How do you get rotors off?



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys. I want to change out my brake rotors on my 95 HB 4x4, but I'm not sure what is going on with the hub/rotor assembly. I checked it out yesterday and I can't figure out how you get the hub separated from the rotor. I wanted to see if I could get any feedback before I went removing bolts. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## mnick (Apr 15, 2008)

You have to remove the hub/rotor assembly from the truck. then remove the 6 bolts that go from the back side of the rotor into the hub. then you may have to gently hit the hub with a hammer to knock the rotor loose.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for your help mnick. I'm still a little confused though. After I remove the caliper, do I undo the six visible bolts that face you or are those the six you are talking about? Do you think I will need a puller at all for this job to separate them? Keep in mind I live in NY and they are salting the hell out of the roads more than ever.


----------



## mnick (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry its been a little while since i took mine apart. 
you are correct the six bolts that you see need to come out and then the rotor will come off the hub. you will need to remove the hub from the truck still though, to be able to take the rotor off. the Haynes manual describes this process very well and should be available at Advance or Autozone for about 15 dollars


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I actually have the haynes and i find it a little vaigue being that I dont have much experience in 4x4 brakes. The six allen bolts that hold the hub on have to come off I understand, but once those are off and I remove the actual hub, is that all that has to be done with the hub in order to get the rotor off? Do I need to dissasemble the hub assembly at all and mess with the driven clutch? 

I have a manual locking free running hub. Thanks


----------



## Spankyzbt (Aug 30, 2004)

Another member gave me this site.

you can download the entire FSM. Haynes for our truck is worthless except to help you locate the gas cap : )

PhatG20.net


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks spanky, you couldnt be more right. biggest waste of money.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

actually, that website didnt work....


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

phatg20.net appears to be dead......


----------



## Spankyzbt (Aug 30, 2004)

Beach Buggy - I PM'd you


----------

